# Yes Watches



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

RLT becomes Official retailer of these unique watches.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Please explain this dial and how it works in giving the time!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ideas for How to Use.

---Cinematographers and photographers use it to plan catching the magic light of dusk and dawn. For instance, the film director on â€œCharlies Angels II Full Throttleâ€ bought a dozen for his crew.

---Astronomers use it to plan for the best time to stargaze.

---Pilots use it to be safely on the ground before dark. Remember JFK junior.

---Skydivers use it for the same reason.

---Two managers with Mission Control at NASA use the watch to preview times for sunrise/sunset for future landing dates for space ships.

---Businessmen, travelers and sportsmen love it since it keeps time for wherever they are going. It is pre-programmed for 500 cities.

---Hunters can legally hunt between sunrise and sunset.

---Fishermen use the moon phase as an indicator for the best time to fish.

---Keeping 3 time zones simultaneously enables many to keep track of business and family worldwide.

---The sunrise alarm will get you up in time for the first rays anywhere.

Each customer will find his or her own unique application.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

.........nothing to it then!!!!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Seen these before.Very cool watches.I like them very much.

Roy,do you need an official tester?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Piece of cake.
















Looks posh though.


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Mine arrives tomorrow























Can't wait


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm jealous Ron, I wan't one now.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

More Info :


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I dread to think how much they cost...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Will it give the date and time of the next RLT update!!??


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Griff said:


> Will it give the date and time of the next RLT update!!??


 Now that would be a result


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

How much for this one Roy? Delivery lead time? etc., etc.

SPACE With PRESIDENT BAND


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm sold. If you buy one do you have to Kundalini every day though?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Just been looking at the Yes site.I really want one now
















Roy,help!!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Hmmm, I could be tempted by the SPACE on PRESIDENT band too.


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

They maybe unique but i think the are B****y awful.

SORRY ROY!

Geoff


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

WOW,







, fred

ps, thats a positve


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Who the hells Shawn Wetzel Pretzel







?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Who the hells Shawn Wetzel Pretzel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ian your joking right ? I thought every one knew him.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yeah, he's right *****.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > Who the hells Shawn Wetzel Pretzel
> ...


 Nope!!


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

ron said:


> Mine arrives tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's here























Arrived yesterday (Friday) - I am currently writing a review with lots of pics

Impressive is not the word - this watch is FANTASTIC

Watch this space........pics very soon


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I did not need to hear that Ron







I am on the edge of buying of one these,but looking for valid reasons why I should not









Glad your pleased with it.

I look foward to your review very much


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

AlexR said:


> I did not need to hear that Ron
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just posted a 3 part review and pics









Go on, buy one


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

ron said:



> Go on, buy one


OK OK, I've bought one









I got the Space on President bracelet as mentioned earlier. Should be here early next week. I'm thinking it might look good on a black RLT Fleiger with contrast white stitching but need to see the watch in the flesh first.

Great review Ron. Nice to see the sunrise/sunset times are accurate.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I've just bought one too, I'm wearing it now, fantastic.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Rich when your "Space" arrives do a wrist picture for me please







I am very tempted ... its a 24 hour dial ... its unusual .... but very functional







Need to see mor picces of them being worn though ... cant visualise them


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Why I asked Roy about the movements.

They are all same, despite decreasing prices. So just have to decide which. I would really like a bracelet. However the strap would be more logical. When I am on my JLC/AP days, I can strap the YES to my headboard. Hence why the strap is more logical.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Rich when your "Space" arrives do a wrist picture for me please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Here's a "Space" on my 7 1/2 Inch wrist.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

That looks great Roy. My wrist is 7.5in as well - ish.

Looks a substantial size, which suits me.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

JoT said:



> Rich when your "Space" arrives do a wrist picture for me please I am very tempted ... its a 24 hour dial ... its unusual .... but very functional Need to see mor picces of them being worn though ... cant visualise them


Will do. It's going to look _B I G_ on my 6.5" wrist (which is why I might try it out on a Fleiger strap to reduce the bulk a little) but I just love the look of it. I'd find the astronomy application genuinely useful too!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks for the picture Roy ...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Roy,that looks pleanty big enough on the wrist.Nice having the flexible lugs


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I was fancying one on bracelet, but now I've seen Roy's.......

Is it on one of your Fliegers Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It is just one of the USA Oiled straps.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

JoT

Yes Space on scrawny 6.5" wrist







Not too bad after all.










I love it


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Looks good Rich, I love mine too.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Looks good,those flexible lugs help a lot on smaller wrists









I want one of these real bad


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Alex, here's mine again.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thanks Roy,but your pic is my wallpaper























Just kidding


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Thanks Roy,but your pic is my wallpaper


 That's just because you like looking at my arm.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy,

I'm thankful that watches are worn on the wrist.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Roy,It is a nice arm though


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Do you like it Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Like what Marvo ? My arm ?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It's armless fun.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Yes


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I







my arms thank you.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thats a nice thing to say,not many do like their arms.I think there is a support group


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Really, please send me details.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

You dont need to go Roy,unless you favour one over the other that can lead to trouble


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

For wearing a watch


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It's just like a chat room on 'ere.














Some may say.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> It's just like a chat room on 'ere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Forgiven.
















How's you arm?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Back to the watches......

I want one! But have to bide my time. Have to sell at least one watch.

Oh - not the AP or JLC


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes Space on RLT Fleiger


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Wow, that looks cool.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Very cool


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I agree. Oh bugger.........

I want one.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> JoT
> 
> Yes Space on scrawny 6.5" wrist
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the picture ..... the Space looks good ... I am trying hard to resist this one


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

I want one because of the unique look but I can't bring myself to pulling the trigger on an LCD in that price range. Current rate of exchange sucks from the dollar to the pound.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Silly picture really but I thought it was quite amusing:










Sun is just setting to the left of the four chimneys (Battersea Power Station)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Great picture


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very good Rich,


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Silly picture really but I thought it was quite amusing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You had sun you lucky B!

We've had torrential rain for four feckin days! What's going on?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Sorry Rich - great pic BTW.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Paul you live in Leeds, what do you expect? A summer?









Nice evening here tonight after a day and a half of rain.

I like the pic too.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> We've had torrential rain for four feckin days! What's going on?


I'll send the sun up your way tomorrow







You're welcome to it. It's been too hot for me


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

PG - Thanks mate - you arse









Much appreciated anybody who can send us dry weather let alone sunny. Never seen it like this in my life. Gonna have to check the forecasts - surely we aren't the only ones...........


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> you arse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















Sunny Hunny (Hunstanton) was like this on Saturday!










And like this on Sunday!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > you arse
> ...


 OK-sounds like us a bit. Just dont know where the rain's coming from









Apart from the sky. Pissed on someones parade there I bet









BTW PG - Didnt know the AA was so stringent. You had to dye your head & arse yellow


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------

